
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - hahla
Post them here!
======
0xfaded
Honest question.

I'm curious what a the OPs motivation is. Are you looking to turn these side
projects into profitable businesses, or are you hoping to use your network to
flip them to a more interested party that would otherwise not have found the
side project?

~~~
hahla
Personally - stable, profitable businesses.

------
artcodedata
I created a Kickstarter that made $104,000 . It's a map of all subway maps in
the world. The project did really well and attracted the attention of ~25
Media Outlets including Wired Magazine, Gizmodo, FastCompany, Tech Insider,
Travel & Leisure, Slate, Curbed, Cool Hunting, and lot more.

However, being a frontend developer that loves coding, I feel like I wasted a
great opportunity of building a brand around it. The whole map was an
attention grabber with the potential of turning it into multiple products for
home, kids and even teenagers.

To the day I still receive a lot of requests to talk about it, people keep
buying it around the world and is currently being exhibited in a museum in
Beijing.

I would love to sell this to a great Marketing team / Visionary that can build
a multi-million brand with it.

You can see the project here:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1960956629/the-world-
me...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1960956629/the-world-metro-map)

(Update: Yes all the IP belong to us because it's a modified version of the
original and because we draw the whole thing from scratch.)

~~~
AdamSC1
Got an email?

~~~
artcodedata
gcid@artcodedata.com

------
cosmie
There seems to be a trend here where people don’t want to sell their side
project, but also don’t want to stray too far away from “fun side project I
can hack on” into the world of business/marketing/operations.

As someone who enjoys business/marketing/operations side projects the same way
a dev loves a side project to code on, I’d love the chance to help anyone here
out in that area (email in profile).

------
hill_smith
I'd love to sell Tittie Time

[http://www.tittietime.com/](http://www.tittietime.com/)

Edit: (other than the logo and name, the homepage is SFW)

~~~
hill_smith
I guess I can understand why I'm being downvoted, but I'll share more info.

FYI, the homepage is SFW.

This was a goofy idea that I launched 2 years ago to test out Amazon SES and
Sendy along with some content marketing skills I was wanting to put to use.

At the moment I spend ~10 minutes each morning making the email. When I do a
shirt, I wind up spending ~ 20 hours sending out ones I've sold.

It's got ~10k subscribers who are all loyal fans (60% open rate on emails).
I'm selling about 100 shirts everytime I post one for sale. I think there's
tons of opportunity that I am not realizing as I've lost interest.

Happy to answer any other questions.

~~~
blowski
Serious question - are all the images submitted? How do you know nothing is
'revenge porn'?

~~~
hill_smith
Yep, all submitted. I don't know that, but have the obligatory DMCA page. I've
never been asked to remove one.

------
1throwawayleft
I have a small set of user generated content sites (all PG, no NSFW junk) that
I have run for the last eight years. Net income ranges between $30,000 and
$45,000 monthly. 100% ad supported, buyer beware. Overhead (servers, cdn, et
al) < $1000/month.

I'm currently a software engineer working for another company while keeping
this network alive in my spare time. It could definitely be monetized and run
better with 100% attention, but after eight years I just don't have the energy
for all the needless pop culture and memeology that needs to flow.

I'm a one man team, and have automated a lot of the flow, but it started as a
hobby project and would benefit from some attention to update the code bases.

If you're heavy in the meme scene feel free to ping me at
1throwawayleft@gmail.com. The money will be good for a while longer and if you
have the energy for it, you could extend it into perpetuity.

~~~
larrik
I'm surprised you're bothering with a day job with that level of income.

~~~
1throwawayleft
Don't get me wrong, it's been a really fun thing to run. Rather than dedicate
my life to something that started, more or less, by accident, I leveraged the
opportunity to follow my actual CS passions which are quite a ways away from
web dev.

At this point and age I'm more disconnected from the genre but it still
demands my energy.

------
wj
I developed a web app (with daily email updates to managers) to help small,
remote businesses handle various operational things such as time off, expense
reports, etc.

[https://www.startopz.com](https://www.startopz.com)

------
polysaturate
This comes up at a decent frequency lately. There was a Show HN lately where
there was a listing website:

[http://borderline.biz](http://borderline.biz)

EDIT: Fixed the URL

~~~
hahla
Looks like that site is down!

~~~
xur17
It's http only: [http://borderline.biz/](http://borderline.biz/)

~~~
brink
I like the aesthetic of the site.

------
meric
I was working on a program to calculate minimised Australian capital gains tax
return for buying and selling shares. The core part is written as a set of
custom PostgreSQL views and window functions. It is hosted by Django. I’ve
built a minimal UI for it. Accountants and investors appreciate the tool, but
I don’t have the time and money to take it further. I had estimated potential
market in Australia from $100k to $1m revenue per year - not enough to start a
startup. If interested in buying source code let me know. It supports stock
splits and code changes

~~~
justhackedme
That's enough to start a startup buddy.

------
schilling
[https://www.menutabapp.com/](https://www.menutabapp.com/) More than 25,000
restaurants on board, more than 500,000 food pictures uploaded, more than
14,000 Likes. One of the biggest menu apps on Facebook. Freemium, it generated
1.5k - 2k a month - then Facebook's payment api changed and I didn't have the
time to fix it. It's free to use now.

------
kvee
[http://mailprincess.com/](http://mailprincess.com/) and its companion piece
[http://maleprincess.com/](http://maleprincess.com/)

~~~
iradik
Why do you want to sell it? My friend and I thought of this the other day as a
business.

Do you do the printing yourself or use a SASS to do it?

------
alistproducer2
[https://sendnda.online](https://sendnda.online)

e signature site built using WordPress. Uses stripe for payments. Built using
mostly plugins. Tried to minimize customization for ease of maintenance.

------
colinbartlett
I have a few revenue-generating side projects, most notably StatusGator[1]
which monitors status pages.

But the problem I always have with selling side projects is that they are
worth a lot more to me in emotional value than they are actually worth
monetarily. I've put a lot of heart and soul into StatusGator, not to mention
a lot of time, and selling it for what it's worth based on monthly revenue
($1k/month) wouldn't nearly cover that emotional value. And so I hang on to
it.

1\. [https://statusgator.com](https://statusgator.com)

~~~
hahla
What do you value it at emotionally? Shoot me an email maybe its what I value
it realistically!

------
cesidio
CompanyCarpool Carooling app for companies and organizations:
[http://www.companycarpool.com/](http://www.companycarpool.com/) I keep on
receiving interest from big companies, but don't manage to convert it into a
sell. Not sure I want to sell it, but would be interested in some help and
potential partners. The algorithm that finds compatible rides along the whole
route is quite advanced (BlaBlaCar does not have it)

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
I've seen a lot of interest for Fulfilled by Amazon e-commerce businesses on
Flippa.com last few months. If you're making $1K or more per month in revenue,
lots of buyers.

------
frontendstrong
I have a side project with _products_ I'm wanting to sell, does that count?

I wanted some merch for _Playerunknowns Battleground_ and I couldn't find
anything decent, so I made them myself.

[https://www.thelootables.com/](https://www.thelootables.com/)

------
whichdan
[http://easyendorse.com/](http://easyendorse.com/)

SaaS that lets small businesses accept and display testimonials on their
website, as an alternative to relying on Yelp.

No traffic/income, just a project I put way too much personal time into :)

------
justswim
[https://www.mixfont.com](https://www.mixfont.com)

Ranks well for "font generator" a fairly high traffic query. Almost zero cost
but unfortunately does not make money right now either. eric@mixfont.com

~~~
justhackedme
Wow, that's actually pretty great. Simple, creative, fast. Well done.

------
RepressedEmu
I have a site with 2k recurring revenue(16 percent profit margins) but it
requires support and marketing time(5-10 hours per week). What kind of
multiple is normal for something like this?

~~~
hahla
Seems the industry trend right now is 32x monthly profit for a decent stable
site. Could be significantly less, or slightly more. Shoot me an email and I
can send you a ballpark offer.

~~~
RepressedEmu
Email sent.

------
vlindos
[https://kripko.trade](https://kripko.trade)

An platform for hosting cryptocurrency merchants.

------
desio
[https://goshipages.com](https://goshipages.com) pretty popular housing finder
site for foreigners in south korea.

~~~
justhackedme
Neat idea. Used a goshiwon a few times, but this site didn't really help me.
The good ones need to be found themselves and don't advertise.

~~~
desio
Thanks! A shame the site didn't help you, but I am not sure I agree that the
good ones need to be found themselves and don't advertise. In my experience it
was opposite, the better ones were more likely to understand the importance of
marketing. I think I have most of the better goshiwons in Seoul on the site, I
can only think of 1 or maybe 2 goshiwons that considered themselves too good
to need to advertise.

------
anpk
[https://tweetcareers.com/](https://tweetcareers.com/), a job search engine
for jobs posted on twitter.

------
thebiglebrewski
[http://zfeldman.com/projects](http://zfeldman.com/projects) anything here I
suppose.

------
mod
This has come up twice (on Ask HN) in the past few months, you might use the
search and find those past threads as well.

